# Prefer X to Y



## Ladymeri

Hi,
I wanted to say that "I prefer French to English." I'm not sure to use 더 좋다 or 더 좋아하다.
나는 영어보다 프랑스어를 더 좋아.
Or
나는 영어보다 프랑스어를 더 좋아해.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Eurie

Both are okay. You can use either 더 좋다 or 더 좋아하다. They are meaning same.


----------



## TeaJessie

There's a slight nuance though, 더 좋다 means that to you, it's the best one(of the two). It's perfectly fine, and used a lot, but it's a bit more closed since to you, that's that.
Whereas 더 좋아하다 means that you like it best, so it's slightly more open to other opinions as it's more subjective, you personally prefer this one but it's only your opinion.


----------



## applerie

나는 영어보다 프랑스어가 더 좋아.
나는 영어보다 프랑스어를 더 좋아해.

~가 더 좋아
~를 더 좋아해

조사와 짝지어서 외우세요.


----------



## mink-shin

저는 실제로 말할 때에는 이런 형태의 문장에서는 '더'를 쓰지 않는 것을 선호하는 편이에요.

I prefer not using '더'.

'나는 영어보다 프랑스어가 좋아.'
'나는 영어보다 프랑스어를 좋아해.'


----------

